# Posizione aggettivo/complemento



## gabrigabri

Ciao a tutti!

Ho notato che l'aggettivo stupido si può mettere sia prima sia dopo il sostantivo.
Come mai? È un'eccezione? Con altri aggettivi non funziona (solo con alcuni!)

Lo stupido ragazzo
Il ragazzo stupido


Il ragazzo cretino.


Scusatemi per questa stupida domanda/domanda stupida


----------



## brian

Dici che non è così con _splendido_ o _bello_? E poi c'è _prossimo, seguente, scorso_...


----------



## gabrigabri

brian8733 said:


> Dici che non è così con _splendido_ o _bello_? E poi c'è _prossimo, seguente, scorso_...




Sì, anche con essi funziona!

Ma mi era venuto in mente stupido e volevo sapere se esiste una regola particolare


----------



## brian

Hmm...

mi sembra più forte--più enfatizzata--la versione con l'aggettivo prima il sostantivo. Mi viene da pensare che _lo stupido ragazzo_ suggerisca che il ragazzo è così, la sua stupidità non è discutibile, è così e basta. _Il ragazzo stupido_ invece.. be' è una descrizione normale.

Non so spiegarmi meglio.


----------



## gabrigabri

brian8733 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> mi sembra più forte--più enfatizzata--la versione con l'aggettivo prima del sostantivo. Mi viene da pensare che _lo stupido ragazzo_ suggerisca che il ragazzo è così, la sua stupidità non è discutibile, è così e basta. _Il ragazzo stupido_ invece.. be' è una descrizione normale.
> 
> Non so spiegarmi meglio.




No, quello non è il problema  (oltrettuto la regola del prima/dopo mi sembra un po' passé) 
Volevo solo capire perché solo con alcuni aggettivi si ha questa scelta.
Per esempio non si può dire "un cretino ragazzo"!


----------



## Sprocedato

Beh, l'hai detto già tu, gabri. La posizione dell'aggettivo è _dopo_ il sostantivo in italiano, a parte qualche centinaio migliaio di eccezioni  in cui l'uso ha stabilito che si può mettere anche prima, a volte con differenza di significato e a volte senza un'apprezzabile differenza. (E a parte i dimostrativi e forse qualche altra categoria di aggettivi che ora non mi viene in mente.)


----------



## MOMO2

brian8733 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> mi sembra più forte--più enfatizzata--la versione con l'aggettivo prima il sostantivo. Mi viene da pensare che _lo stupido ragazzo_ suggerisca che il ragazzo è così, la sua stupidità non è discutibile, è così e basta. _Il ragazzo stupido_ invece.. be' è una descrizione normale.
> 
> Non so spiegarmi meglio.


 

Ciao Brian ...

A me sembra esattamente il contrario pensa! Se dico uno *stupido scherzo* intendo sicuramente che si tratta di uno scherzo non gravissimo, non divertente, non intelligente. Mentre se dico uno _*scherzo stupido*, _attribuisco all'aggettivo una valenza più incisiva. E intendo che lo scherzo è stato pensante, volgare, non divertente e tutto il resto.
E per aggiungere qualche esempio ..

bell'uomo / uomo bello
brutto film / film brutto
verdi colli / colli verdi
povera donna / donna povera
fortunato ragazzo / ragazzo fortunato

Ammetto la mia ignoranza: non so se esista una regola. Ma di una cosa sono sicura: non rappresentano eccezione gli aggettivi che possono posizionarsi tanto prima come dopo il sostantivo e posizionarli prima o dopo non denota un modo obsoleto di parlare (se è questo che intendeva chi ha scritto che sono "passé"). A meno che il paragone venisse fatto con l'italiano usato dai quindicenni negli sms. 

Momo2


----------



## brian

Ciao MOMO2,

grazie della risposta. Direi che hai perfettamente ragione.. non la vedevo così ma ripensandoci ha più senso come dici tu. Ma allo stesso tempo magari dipende dal contesto, non so.

E quanto alla tua lista, devo dire che "povera" è un'eccezione alle eccezioni.  Cioè la posizione della parola ne cambia tanto il significato, come se fosse due parole diverse:

_una donna povera_ <-- senza soldi, significato letterale
_una povera donna_ <-- sfortunata, significato figurato

Vero?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> _una donna povera_ <-- senza soldi, significato letterale
> _una povera donna_ <-- sfortunata, significato figurato
> 
> Vero?


Verissimo.
In generale essendo l'aggettivo posizionato di norma dopo il sostantivo, quando si inverte quest'ordine si vuole dare enfasi.


----------



## gabrigabri

MOMO2 said:


> Ciao Brian ...
> 
> A me sembra esattamente il contrario pensa! Se dico uno *stupido scherzo* intendo sicuramente che si tratta di uno scherzo non gravissimo, non divertente, non intelligente. Mentre se dico uno _*scherzo stupido*, _attribuisco all'aggettivo una valenza più incisiva. E intendo che lo scherzo è stato pensante, volgare, non divertente e tutto il resto.
> E per aggiungere qualche esempio ..
> 
> bell'uomo / uomo bello
> brutto film / film brutto
> verdi colli / colli verdi
> povera donna / donna povera
> fortunato ragazzo / ragazzo fortunato
> 
> Ammetto la mia ignoranza: non so se esista una regola. Ma di una cosa sono sicura: non rappresentano eccezione gli aggettivi che possono posizionarsi tanto prima come dopo il sostantivo e posizionarli prima o dopo non denota un modo obsoleto di parlare (se è questo che intendeva chi ha scritto che sono "passé"). A meno che il paragone venisse fatto con l'italiano usato dai quindicenni negli sms.
> 
> Momo2




Ciao!
Con passé non intendevo l'uso ma il significato, le sfumature o per meglio dire le regole, che dovrebbero spiegarne il senso.


Per me non esiste molta differenza tra ragazzo stupido e stupido ragazzo, molto spesso si tratta di cose oggettive, no?
Oppure fortunato ragazzo, ragazzo fortunato?

Anche se per gli altri esempi di questa discussione sono d'accordo!


----------



## federicoft

Si può fare con qualsiasi aggettivo attribuito a qualsiasi  sostantivo.

_Il giovane figlio_ vs. _il figlio giovane_
_Un povero paese_  vs. _un paese povero_
_Una diversa interpretazione_ vs. _una interpretazione diversa_
_Un'altra cultura _vs. _una cultura altra_

Un aggettivo che precede il sostantivo è generalmente descrittivo, uno che lo segue è generalmente restrittivo.


----------



## pask46

Non sono d'accordo sulla totale intercambiabilità.

L'esempio della donna povera/povera donna è riferibile ad una minoranza di aggettivi.
Credo che sia molto difficile dare un'interpretazione che valga per tutti gli aggettivi.
Pensiamo solo a "bello", quante sfumature consente... un problema bello/un bel problema!
L'esempio dell'uso di "povero" evidenzia la proprietà di certe parole di connotare una frase aldilà del loro puro significato, complice, appunto, la posizione.
La regola, se mai è esistita, a mio modesto parere, è stata superata dall'uso e dalle mille accezioni che riusciamo a dare alla nostra lingua.
Direi che con aggettivi più "primitivi" (bello, brutto, grande, piccolo) le soluzioni sono parecchie, mentre con aggettivi più specifici o meno usati sembra errata la posizione antecedente al sostantivo. Esempio tipico: gli aggettivi di nazionalità... direste mai l'inglese ambasciata?
Negli esempi di federicoft, del post precedente al mio, vedo una casistica ampia:
*Il giovane figlio/il figlio giovane*=connotazione: nel primo caso si sottolinea la giovane età del figlio, nel secondo si evidenzia che c'è un altro figlio, più anziano.

*Un povero paese/un paese povero*=sfumatura di significato: sfortunato, disastrato vs economicamente debole.

*Una diversa interpretazione/un'interpretazione diversa*=intercambiabilità: non si apprezzano sfumature di significato.

*Un'altra cultura/una cultura altra**=errato (quindi sembrerebbe dimostrare l'esistenza di una regola...).

Che ne pensate?

*Non è totalmente errato, come modo di dire... non mi piace molto, ma l'ho sentito usare coll'intento di rafforzare la differenza (nel caso specifico di cultura) con qualcosa che è "altro" da noi... non è un'espressione magnifica, però.
(Sempre a mio modestissimo parere!!!).


----------



## Necsus

pask46 said:


> *Un'altra cultura/una cultura altra**=errato (quindi sembrerebbe dimostrare l'esistenza di una regola...).
> 
> *Non è totalmente errato, come modo di dire... non mi piace molto, ma l'ho sentito usare coll'intento di rafforzare la differenza (nel caso specifico di cultura) con qualcosa che è "altro" da noi... non è un'espressione magnifica, però.
> (Sempre a mio modestissimo parere!!!).


QUI c'è una bella discussione in I/E sull'uso di _altro_ con funzione appositiva.


----------



## rubuk

Andando oltre le regole generali, e magari del singolo caso, questo è un interessante scritto dell'Accademia della Crusca sulla posizione dell'aggettivo qualificativo. Oltretutto credo che non sia il solo, sul sito dell'Accademia.

St.


----------



## Necsus

Visto che nel pur esaustivo collegamento alla Crusca indicato da Rubuk non vengono menzionati, ma lo sono stati indirettamente nella discussione, vorrei ricordare gli aggettivi determinativi, che non rientrano tra i qualificativi (aspetto, colore, forma, etc.), di cui prevalentemente si sta parlando. Come è intuibile, 'determinano' il nome, da punti di vista diversi da quello qualitativo, e sono i dimostrativi (questo, quello…), gli indefiniti (nessuno, poco…), gli interrogativi (quale, quanto…), i numerali (uno, secondo…) e i possessivi (mio, tuo…). I primi quattro sono in linea di massima preposti al verbo, gli ultimi possono invece andare sia prima che dopo il verbo.
Poi ci sono gli aggettivi relazionali, che derivano da nomi (luce del sole -> luce solare) e indicano una relazione tra il sostantivo da cui sono derivati e quello a cui si riferiscono, e vengono di norma posposti in funzione del valore oggettivo dell'informazione che forniscono.


----------



## MOMO2

Ieri ho sentito un chiasmo in una canzone di Jovanotti che mi ha fatto pensare a questa domanda.

Dice qualcosa tipo "a te che sei il mio grande amore e il mio amore grande".

Per me la differenza tra i due è la seguente
grande amore ----> amore indimenticabile, romantico, eterno
amore grande ----> amore molto importante

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Omegaface

Credo che per certi casi sia indifferente mettere l'aggettivo prima o dopo il sostantivo ma a volte cambia il significato della locuzione, anche figurato.
L'esempio donna povera/povera donna è molto calzante. Oppure per l'aggettivo stupido: cane stupido/ stupido cane:  

a) _E' un cane stupido._
indica la poca intelligenza dell'animale

b_) Non avere paura! E' solo uno stupido cane!_
indica la banalità del cane, la poca importanza che gli si dovrebbe dare, perché non si dovrebbe avere paura.

Non esiste una regola generale, valida per tutti gli aggettivi, anche se entrambe le posizioni non sono mai propriamente errate. D'altronde certe sfumature si danno e si capiscono meglio in un contesto ben definito. Nei due esempi che ho portato la differenza è palese.
E' il bel problema, ma contemporaneamente problema bello, della linguistica e più propriamente della semantica.


----------



## facciadipietra

Mi piace qui ricordare lo slogan di una delle più geniali e longeve pubblicità italiane, basato proprio sui giochi semantici che l'italiano permette con lo spostamento degli aggettivi; se ben ricordo suona così:
... - devo dipingere una parete grande, mi serve un pennello grande!
- non serve un pennello grande, ma un grande pennello! ...


----------



## Omegaface

Vero!!! Bellissimo esempio...non mi è venuto in mente! Geniale


----------



## assonnata

Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova al forum, ma vorrei approfittare della vostra conoscenza collettiva d'italiano 
ho questo dubbio riguardante l'ordine aggettivo/nome nella frase successiva:
in quel castello si sentono strani rumori 
oppure si sentono rumori strani?
C'e' qualche differenza secondo voi, o e' uguale?
grazie in anticipo delle risposte


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Assonnata  e benvenuta al Forum! 

"La Crusca" spiega, in questa pagina, la "posizione dell'aggettivo qualificativo" e la funzione che svolge in base alla posizione attribuitagli.  

Riporto un passaggio: "In sostanza la posizione dell’aggettivo qualificativo può determinarne la diversa funzione: mantiene funzione descrittiva quando preceda il nome, mentre assume una valenza restrittiva quando sia posposto: le _vecchie scarpe sono state buttate via_ non equivale a le _scarpe vecchie sono state buttate via_ perché nel secondo caso è implicita una cernita tra scarpe più o meno vecchie e una scelta. La stessa distinzione possiamo notare in _ho conosciuto il giovane insegnante di mia figlia_ e _ho conosciuto l’insegnante giovane di mia figlia _(che presuppone che ci sia un insegnante meno giovane che già conoscevo)."


----------



## assonnata

Grazie della segnalazione, ma l'ho gia' letto, per non parlare di parecchi manuali di grammatica e dei thread a questo forum, e la leoria la conosco, comunque in questo caso la differenza mi sfugge, percio' vi ho chiesto il chiarimento. Mi servirebbe una spiegazone piu' ampia, un'interpretazione delle due frasi


----------



## Anja.Ann

Assonnata,  

Capisco i tuoi dubbi  ... se tutti i libri di grammatica non hanno potuto dissiparli, dubito, però, di poterlo fare io  

Posso darti un'intepretazione personale, ossia, la lettura che personalmente darei se, leggendo un libro, mi imbattessi nella la tua frase:

- In quel castello si sentono ---> strani rumori:  si sentono vari rumori tutti strani, in generale, indistintamente; 
- In quel castello si sentono ---> rumori  ---> strani: si sentono dei rumori e quei (particolari) rumori (sentiti) sono strani;


----------



## assonnata

Grazie! a volte la conoscenza teorica non basta e, non essendo madrelingua, ho problemi a "sentire" e capire la differenza del significato, spesso non messa in rilievo dai dizionari. Adesso la frase risulta piu' chiara


----------



## violadaprile

Secondo me c'è solo una differenza di significato intrinseco, spesso molto lieve. Il significato è lieve, perchè comunque il solo fatto di aver aggiunto un aggettivo indica l'aver notato un particolare che sembra rilevante. Anche se solo descrittivo, è stato notato ed è ritenuto degno di menzione, al contrario di altri.
Tuttavia (pur essendo entrambi corretti) cambia la comunicazione emotiva che passa attraverso le parole. E questo è importante per chi scrive. Saper rileggere il proprio testo e saper conoscere i messaggi che si mandano porta a fare le scelte stilistiche più coerenti con ciò che vogliamo comunicare.

Cito Anja:
- In quel castello si sentono ---> strani rumori:  si sentono vari rumori tutti strani, in generale, indistintamente; *ha una connotazione emotiva, gli strani rumori mi fanno guardare intorno e mi suscitano un po' di timore*
- In quel castello si sentono ---> rumori  ---> strani: si sentono dei rumori e quei (particolari) rumori (sentiti) sono strani; *ha una connotazione descrittiva, di un fatto che potrebbe anche solo essere meramente osservato, senza altri sentimenti se non forse la curiosità*

E anche Paul:
_una povera donna_ <-- sfortunata, significato figurato *ha una connotazione emotiva, mi suscita pietà*
_una donna povera_ <-- senza soldi, significato letterale  *ha una connotazione descrittiva, porta a immaginare i suoi abiti o la casa o la figura nella strada*

Se sto scrivendo, non posso prescindere dalle connotazioni che precedentemente ho voluto dare, Lo scritto passerà alle reazioni emotive se ho voluto dare una connotazione emotiva. Continuerà descrivendo magari altre cose se ho scelto la costruzione descrittiva.

Oppure no, continuerà diversamente. Per fortuna ogni scrittore è libero di scegliere cosa fare. Tuttavia credo che si scelga meglio se si sa esattamente cosa si è già fatto prima. Magari ogni parola frutto di libere scelte precedenti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

violadaprile said:


> _una povera donna_ <-- sfortunata, significato figurato *ha una connotazione emotiva,** mi suscita pietà*
> _una donna povera_ <-- senza soldi, significato letterale  *ha una connotazione descrittiva,** porta a immaginare i suoi abiti o la casa o la figura nella strada*


Direi che questa spiegazione sottolinea la differenza sostanziale ed è chiara anche per uno straniero.


----------



## assonnata

Paulfromitaly said:


> Direi che questa spiegazione sottolinea la differenza sostanziale ed è chiara anche per uno straniero.



Vero, ma... se uno straniero confronta la suddetta spiegazione con la regola tipo: la nuova giacca/ la giacca nuova, cioe' descrittivo vs restrittivo rimane un po' perplesso;


----------



## violadaprile

Detto da madrelingua, e da persona che scrive, io la vedo così.
Mi dispiace mettere in discussione la regola, che non conosco e non so dove l'hai trovata. E non so chi l'abbia scritta.
Poi, per tante cose ci sono varie accezioni diverse, non c'è che allenare la percezione per cogliere le sfumature.


----------



## assonnata

Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, intendevo la regola formulata cosi' da, per esempio, Dardano/Trifone nella loro Grammatica:

"Infatti   nel   primo   caso   l'aggettivo   posto   dopo   il   nome   assume   una   funzione  distintiva (restrittiva): prendi la strada vecchia,   è più breve della nuova; 
nel secondo caso invece l'aggettivo posto davanti al nome ha piuttosto una funzione accessoria, descrittiva (non-restrittiva): la vecchia strada s'arrampicava per la montagna."
Allora, mi pare che il valore descrittivo e la posizione dell'aggettivo sia un argomento assai ambiguo e che bisogna considerare ogni caso in modo individuale e da cio' e' risulatta la mia domanda originale. Temo che ne abbia parecchie altre.


----------



## violadaprile

Infatti, assonnata 
L'uso è estremamente soggettivo e la sfumatura è infinitesima. Io ho dato un parere, mio personale, su come per lo più uso gli aggettivi.
Ma non è una regola fissa. Scrivendo, puoi usare tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Anche per esempio seguendo l'assonanza delle parole oppure per fare un chiasmo con un termine precedente (es: "la dolce bambina e il bambino perfido) oppure per rendere un particolare effetto "coloristico".

Però le varie accezioni ti possono servire quando leggi. In genere ogni autore ha qualche modo preferito, bisogna imparare anche cosa ci vuole dire fra le righe.


----------



## francisgranada

Non mi ricordo più dove, ma avevo letto una spiegazione più o meno nel senso: L'aggettivo precede il sostantivo soprattutto nei casi, quando essa esprime una qualità naturale, tipica, supposta oppure "aspettata". Per cui _bianca neve, bella ragazza, vecchia casa ...   _


----------



## Anja.Ann

violadaprile said:


> _una povera donna_ <-- sfortunata, significato figurato *ha una connotazione emotiva, mi suscita pietà*
> _una donna povera_ <-- senza soldi, significato letterale  *ha una connotazione descrittiva, porta a immaginare i suoi abiti o la casa o la figura nella strada*



Ciao, Viola  

Sono d'accordo: ma non è quello che dice anche "La Crusca" definendo le situazioni "soggettiva" e "oggettiva" rispettivamente?


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve a tutti! Si sa ,la posizione dell'aggettivo  ,parlando di lingua italiana,è un po' ballerina. Tuttavia alcune regole ci sono,sembra. E' anche vero che le regole cambiano con i tempi, che il registro cambia, che i punti di vista sono diversi da persona a persona,e via dicendo.

Passando al sodo, recentemente ho letto questo pezzo "Già in epoca romana le donne mettono nei finti,....". 

Si parla della società dei Romani e precisamente delle donne romane dell'antica Roma.

Istintivamente mi è venuto di considerare che:

1) Dal momento che al viso si applicano (dei)nei, questi devono essere - per forza di cose - finti. 
2) Dal momento che non sono  veri nei, allora questi nei non possono essere che finti (nei),cioè con l'aggettivo in posizione attributiva:finti nei.

A scuola venni a sapere che "Una bella donna",come frase, non era l'esatta equivalenza di "Una donna bella".  Ma forse l'italiano è talmente cambiato che oggigiorno non  si presta più attenzione a queste finezze grammaticali? O può anche darsi che il mio punto di vista discosti del tutto!

A prescindere dal tipo di aggettivo,voi siete molto più laschi di me riguardo la sua posizione rispetto al sostantivo o ad altri oggetti grammaticali sostantivati?


----------



## marco.cur

A volte c'è corrispondenza di significato, altre volte no.

_Una bella donna_ (bella figura, bel portamento, gradevole a vedersi) è diverso che _una donna bella _(bella e attraente).
_Una vecchia casa_ (di vecchia costruzione) è diverso che _una casa vecchia_ (vecchia per funzionalità).
_Un vecchio amico_ (un amico di vecchia data) è diverso che _un amico vecchio_ (avanti con gli anni).
_Un cattivo maestro_ (un maestro che dà insegnamenti sbagliati) è diverso che _un maestro cattivo_ (un m.malvagio).


----------



## pulteney

MOMO2 said:


> Ieri ho sentito un chiasmo in una canzone di Jovanotti che mi ha fatto pensare a questa domanda.
> 
> Dice qualcosa tipo "a te che sei il mio grande amore e il mio amore grande".
> 
> Per me la differenza tra i due è la seguente
> grande amore ----> amore indimenticabile, romantico, eterno
> amore grande ----> amore molto importante
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?



Che Jovanotti è furbissimo.


----------



## pulteney

facciadipietra said:


> Mi piace qui ricordare lo slogan di una delle più geniali e longeve pubblicità italiane, basato proprio sui giochi semantici che l'italiano permette con lo spostamento degli aggettivi; se ben ricordo suona così:
> ... - devo dipingere una parete grande, mi serve un pennello grande!
> - non serve un pennello grande, ma un grande pennello! ...



MITICO! Stavo pensando proprio al vigile del Cinghiale


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Semper e marco.

A dir la verità, la coppia _una bella donna_  vs. _una donna bella _mi lascia un po'...così. 
Mentre negli altri casi la differenza emerge in modo chiaro, qui la cosa mi pare più evanescente.
Aggiungo anche che mentre non ho difficoltà a immaginare situazioni in cui sentirei naturale "una bella donna":

A- Che ne dici di Olimpia?
B- Una bella donna, non c'è che dire

A- C'è qualche bella donna nel tuo corso di ricamo?
B- Ce ne sarebbe una, ma credo che sia già impegnata


trovo invece difficile immaginare una situazione in cui sarebbe ragionevole dire "una donna bella", a meno di immaginare un seguito... :

A- Che ne dici di Elena? Bella donna, eh?
B- Sì, una donna bella ma probabilmente anche una gran piantagrane 

Saluti.

GS


----------



## pulteney

assonnata said:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova al forum, ma vorrei approfittare della vostra conoscenza collettiva d'italiano
> ho questo dubbio riguardante l'ordine aggettivo/nome nella frase successiva:
> in quel castello si sentono strani rumori
> oppure si sentono rumori strani?
> C'e' qualche differenza secondo voi, o e' uguale?
> grazie in anticipo delle risposte



Bellissimo esempio. 

Sentendomeli in testa, nel caso di "strani rumori" mi si fissa in mente prima la sgradevolezza di "strani", che introduce e rende agghiacciante l'idea di "RUMORE". Quest'ultima parola è l'idea che prevale su tutto; lo "strano" è sommerso dal "RUMORE".

Viceversa nel caso di "rumori strani".


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Semper e marco.
> 
> A dir la verità, la coppia _una bella donna_  vs. _una donna bella _mi lascia un po'...così.
> Mentre negli altri casi la differenza emerge in modo chiaro, qui la cosa mi pare più evanescente.
> Aggiungo anche che mentre non ho difficoltà a immaginare situazioni in cui sentirei naturale "una bella donna":
> 
> A- Che ne dici di Olimpia?
> B- Una bella donna, non c'è che dire
> 
> A- C'è qualche bella donna nel tuo corso di ricamo?
> B- Ce ne sarebbe una, ma credo che sia già impegnata
> 
> 
> trovo invece difficile immaginare una situazione in cui sarebbe ragionevole dire "una donna bella", a meno di immaginare un seguito... :
> 
> A- Che ne dici di Elena? Bella donna, eh?
> B- Sì, una donna bella ma probabilmente anche una gran piantagrane
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio!  Sbaglierò ma " Una bella donna" potrebbe essere frase proferita da un galantuomo,evitando di parafrasare un " Una tra le belle donne".
In altra versione, " Tra le donne,una bella": Una donna bella


----------



## pulteney

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao Giorgio!  Sbaglierò ma " Una bella donna" potrebbe essere frase proferita da un galantuomo,evitando di parafrasare un " Una tra le belle donne".
> In altra versione, " Tra le donne,una bella": Una donna bella


Non so se gli altri concordino con me, ma a parer mio:
- Una "bella donna" è una donna non più nel fiore della giovinezza ma piacente, aggiungerei sensuale, e la gran parte dei maschi etero la inviterebbe fuori a cena; 
- Una "donna bella" può anche essere una bella donna, ma la bellezza interiore mette quasi in secondo piano quella esteriore, che comunque c'è.


----------



## pulteney

Mi correggo: più che "la gran parte dei maschi etero la inviterebbe fuori a cena" direi: "la gran parte dei maschi etero un pensiero ce l'ha fatto" 


Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Figurati! Io mica mi ci profidio.


Anch'io non so cosa voglia dire "mi ci profidio"...


----------



## askintop

Che genere di differenza c'e fra le due cose lassu?


----------



## pollonia

Diciamo che in termini grammaticali non ci sono grosse differenze (ovviamente).
Le differenze stanno nell'utilizzo che se ne fa:
_Figli miei_ (senza l'articolo) si usa principalmente per frasi vocative (*oh figli miei, mi siete mancati!*);
_I miei figli_ per situazioni e frasi più generali (*i miei figli mi sono mancati*).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Askintop 

Se hai tempo e voglia, puoi leggere qui:

 "Posizione dell’aggettivo possessivo": 

L'aggettivo possessivo è collocato prima del nome a cui si riferisce: il mio quaderno; la mia matita.

In alcuni casi però si può trovare dopo il nome:

- in espressioni esclamative o vocative: amore mio! figlio mio!
- in alcune espressioni fisse: è colpa tua; per colpa tua; è merito nostro; per merito nostro; di testa sua (per sua iniziativa); sa il fatto suo ( sa come cavarsela); a casa mia; in cuor mio; da parte mia.

P.S.: Ciao, Pol!


----------



## danieleferrari

Buon pomeriggio,

Secondo voi quale delle seguenti frasi è più enfatica? Il focus dovrebbe essere sull'aggettivo possessivo "loro":

- Chiunque penserebbe che Ronnie è fratello _loro - _(e non _mio_)
_- _Chiunque penserebbe che Ronnie è _loro _fratello 

Nel libro di Lesley Parr "The Valley of Lost Secrets", Ronnie è il fratello del protagonista (nonché narratore della vicenda), ma sembra quasi che sia fratello di altri due ragazzi dal momento che vanno molto d'accordo.

Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

askintop said:


> Che genere di differenza c'e fra le due cose lassu?



Ciao! La prima frase non è marcata. La seconda sì. 

Nelle frasi vocative, a ben pensarci, l'aggettivo possessivo (propriamente detto) è sottinteso,ma se lo si inserisce è per focalizzare la relazione che ha con il parlante(di chi? mio,nostro,ecc): Amico(mio)! Madonna(mia)! Mamma(mia)! E non soltanto nelle frasi vocative: Torno a casa(mia). 

In alcune proposizioni la posizione arretrata - dopo il nome- del possessivo consente (meglio e meno ambiguamente) una migliore individuazione dei  membri della frase con la funzione del possessivo:

Il figlio suo e della sua prima moglie. (suo e della sua prima moglie= avuto dalla sua prima moglie).

Il suo figlio e della sua prima moglie*.


----------



## Starless74

danieleferrari said:


> Buon pomeriggio,
> 
> Secondo voi quale delle seguenti frasi è più enfatica? Il focus dovrebbe essere sull'aggettivo possessivo "loro":
> 
> - Chiunque penserebbe che Ronnie è fratello _loro - _(e non _mio_)
> _- _Chiunque penserebbe che Ronnie è _loro _fratello


In assenza di elementi di ambiguità (mi pare sia questo il caso), le due frasi si equivalgono per efficacia semantica, a mio avviso.
Per quanto mi riguarda, l'unica preferenza è estetica: non amo il possessivo in coda quindi sceglierei in ogni caso la seconda.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Sempervirens, e ben tornato dopo tanto tempo!! (Io sono l'ex 'Bearded Man'). 
Sono d'accordo con quanto dici al #46 e, riguardo allo stile, con Starless al #47.


----------

